# 5.5g AGA rimless 16inx10inx8in tank(Warning 56k'ers)



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

After seeing many rimless aquariums I've decided to give it a try. With my 2.5 already setup couldn't really take the rim off, so i went to a 5.5g tank I had sitting around. With the top silicone almost gone I took a screwdriver (what a dumb move right?) and tried to take off the remaining silicone. and ended up with this.









The crack isn't bad and i could of just silicone that part up real nice but i wanted a clean look.So I bought another 5.5 and hoped not to end up in the same result. I was sitting on the sofa watching: _Harold and Kumar_ 2 Escape from Guantanamo Bay while trying to derim it. With the rim loose and just had to cut the silicon on the corners I continued on watching the movie and then i heard a crack and ended up with this.








(The crack ran from across the whole peice of glass)

With 2 cracked tanks and not wanting to buy another 5.5 and possibly crack that one too, i thought the best alternative was to take apart one of the tanks and salvage a piece of glass and silicone it to he newer tank.
So a little project became a big load of work for me to do. Last night I finished taking apart the tanks. The tank I will be using now looks like this.









Some of the tools I've used to help me.(excluding the silicone which will be used in the next day or so)








Also don't forget all the elbow greese and strength used to scrap off the silicone. HAHA

In the last few days, I've thought about what I could do with the tank. I'm planning to have the tank as a RCS tank with some otos and with shrimp being so tiny i dont think they could jump or climb out of this would you?




































Dimenson are 16x10x8. Basiclly a normal 5.5g turned sideways. With that said this should still hold 5.5g. Correct me if im wrong. Before i silicone the tank together I was to hear some opinions from you guys.

Should the tank be:
1)









OR

2)


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Personally, I dig the shorter version :thumbsup:


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah the second one ! reminds me of one of those 40 breeders


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Two, way more footprint.
And less depth means easier to get better lights.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

Awsome idea. It looks good.


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like the 40g breeder style looking tank too. And with all your replies i went ahead and silicone the tank. Here it is


















Silicone a bit messy in some parts like this, but its just the bottom of the tank. So the Eco-Complete will cover it up.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

looks nice, I am looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The dimensions of the tank looks nice


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm planning to order my filter and other supplies in the next few days. I might order some manzanita wood off manzanita.com. And I currently have some rocks I've picked up near a river. In the mean time, I started to think about what I can do with the tank.

*Tank*: 16x10x8 (5.5g)
*Filtration*: Tom's Rapid Mini Canister filter
*Heater*: Stealth Heater 50w
*Substrate*: 20lb of Eco Complete
*Light*: Hampton 27w Desk Lamp from Home Depot 10-11hrs a day(is this too much?
*Plants*: HC
*CO2*: Planning on using just Excel
*Inhabitants*: RCS and Otos

anyone have any suggestions,comments, or criticism? don't be afraid to drop a line or two! I would really appreciate your help!

*Questions* _I have are_:
Is the 27w light enought to grow HC to form a carpet?
And how much excel should i dose? I'm planning to dose 10ml every other day.
What other plants should i consider?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah..I recommend you make some diy co2 for your tank. 
Yes, 27 watts over a 5 gallon is enough to grow HC nicely. If you do not have any co2 in your tank...you will have lots of algae growing in your tank. My gf's bro has a 7 gallon with maybe 28 watts of lighting over in his tank and his tank has algae all over his HC. 
Have you thought of a scape for your tank yet? What other plants do you plan to have besides HC?


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Yeah..I recommend you make some diy co2 for your tank.
> Yes, 27 watts over a 5 gallon is enough to grow HC nicely. If you do not have any co2 in your tank...you will have lots of algae growing in your tank. My gf's bro has a 7 gallon with maybe 28 watts of lighting over in his tank and his tank has algae all over his HC.
> Have you thought of a scape for your tank yet? What other plants do you plan to have besides HC?


wouldnt Excel over for co2??


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've read that co2 will help your plants grow alot faster compared with just excel. I have never tried just excel for a tank before. You can try only excel if you want, but this will cost you a quite a lot in the end. Diy will cost you only a couple of bucks.


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

lookin good, im thinking about doing something similar in a 2.5g im woundering if you even need to run a filter on a tank that only really consist of shrimp and hc?


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

cwinson85 said:


> lookin good, im thinking about doing something similar in a 2.5g im woundering if you even need to run a filter on a tank that only really consist of shrimp and hc?


I was still debating on what other stuff to add to the tank. I'm also considering to add Hemianthus micranthemoides in the back of the tank.


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesterday was my 2nd time testing the tank for a leak. Seems there is a tiny little hole that i just cant seem to find so i can cover up with the silicone.
Today I Striped the area where it was leaking from. And re silicone it back up.
Hope it doesn't leak this time!! In the mean time i should be ordering my stuff either Tuesday or Wednesday. Sorry that i don't have any pictures. But i promise I'll have pictures of the next big post.


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

Finally fixed the leak in the tank. Got most of my equipment yesterday. ( Filter, heater,excel, some 25ft of air line and some suction cups) Got my HC today in the mail from brohawk and started planting since this morning. I'm finally done and this is what i have:










middle









left









right









birds eye









comments & suggestions are welcome and will be appreciated!!


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd recommend some larger rock as your HC will engulf them in 1-2 months time. Also, a filter is always advised, but at the very least you could use some method of water circulation. If you decide to go CO2 instead of excel you will need to limit surface agitation... so a return below water level is wise.


----------



## Stingray (Jul 1, 2009)

blair said:


> I'd recommend some larger rock as your HC will engulf them in 1-2 months time. Also, a filter is always advised, but at the very least you could use some method of water circulation. If you decide to go CO2 instead of excel you will need to limit surface agitation... so a return below water level is wise.


 I also think larger rocks will work better in the future


----------



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

blair said:


> I'd recommend some larger rock as your HC will engulf them in 1-2 months time. Also, a filter is always advised, but at the very least you could use some method of water circulation. If you decide to go CO2 instead of excel you will need to limit surface agitation... so a return below water level is wise.


I have a Rapids Mini Filter for this tank. And i am looking into pressurized co2 but because of budget will mostly start with DIY. I agree with you on the rocks, it is just temp for now till find better ones. The HC is being grown emersed right now.



Stingray said:


> I also think larger rocks will work better in the future


I will find bigger rocks those are just a temp.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I am loving this tank! I ruined a tank trying to get the rim off myself...but I didn't have the creative follow through that you have. giggle. I love the dimentions of this tank. Keep up the great work


----------

